# Anyone driving a VW Passat on Select?



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

Question says it all.

I have a Passat SEL TDI Premium and drive in the Chicagoland market, generally out in the suburbs.

Passat is not on the Select list for Chicago, however the the Select FAQ says that we can submit a request if we think our vehicle should be on the Select program. Passat is on the Select list in a few other markets.

Kind of getting a stonewall type of answer from the support rep after submitting the request stating that they "do not make exceptions" to the list, when the Select FAQ specifically states that "If you think your vehicle should be on the list, submit a request"

I drive out in the far SW burbs, where there's hardly ever, if ever any Select vehicles online. It would be nice to take the occasional Select rider. Kind of sucks that Uber is somewhat stringent on this - A fully loaded out Passat is being lumped in with the 8 year old Prius that's giving UberX rides. (I understand that's how it goes, but when there's NO select in the area, it makes sense to "bend the rules" a bit.)

- Don


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

I agree; I've been trying to get my Passat activated for select in Tulsa and haven't had any luck yet. What markets is the Passat eligible for Select?


----------



## Uberest (Jul 29, 2015)

I drive a 2014 Passat TDI SE (6M) and would love to do this as well. What a fantastic vehicle in all respects. I am in DC market.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Got a 2015 Passat as well. Guess ill try to get Uber to put me on Select list.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Old thread but I drive a 2015 Passat SE on Select . Uber didn't even look at the car I gave them the inspection asked about select and I was on my way. I also have a BMW 335xi Msport on Select also and I get a lot more positive comments in the Passat . Huge back seat, comfortable ride and it gets crazy good gas milage for a turbo gas engine 33 mpg combined on regular gas


----------



## ApertureHour (May 8, 2015)

Jimmy Bernat said:


> Old thread but I drive a 2015 Passat SE on Select . Uber didn't even look at the car I gave them the inspection asked about select and I was on my way. I also have a BMW 335xi Msport on Select also and I get a lot more positive comments in the Passat . Huge back seat, comfortable ride and it gets crazy good gas milage for a turbo gas engine 33 mpg combined on regular gas


Over the past couple months uber has ignored the select list and proactively added a ton of drivers to select. I know someone with an 03 Tahoe with cloth seats, that's on select. Lol


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

ApertureHour said:


> Over the past couple months uber has ignored the select list and proactively added a ton of drivers to select. I know someone with an 03 Tahoe with cloth seats, that's on select. Lol


Wow, that's just crazy. Looking at the tier list I'd cancel if a camry, crv, escape, prius or tiquan came up after requesting select

The prius is the big one considering its probably the most popular car on Uber X , and they're miserable cars. I tried my hardest to buy a prius but just couldn't do it. Just an awful awful driver car if I'm gonna spend 40 to 50 hrs in a car a week I better enjoy driving it


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

ApertureHour said:


> I agree; I've been trying to get my Passat activated for select in Tulsa and haven't had any luck yet. What markets is the Passat eligible for Select?


It has to be a 2015 and newer , and I'm guessing if it is a 2015 you'd only be able to use it until the end of 2016


----------

